# MOTRD in Suburban Chicago



## cagequarry (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi, good day, salutations!, I will be starting a d20 campaign based on MOTRD, with elements from Coc, D20 Deadlands, and other sources.

It's the year 1900, and evil uses quite a few names: Dracula, Frankenstein, Imhotep, Kharis, Hyde, Fu Manchu,Ruthven, Carmilla, Eric....will you rise to oppose them?

Campaign to start in April of 2005, in the charming little town of Villa Park IL (That's Crap Alive backwards).  E-Mail me at johnfmorrissey@sbcglobal.net if interested.  Thank you, and remember, if you can't make a situation any better, you might as well make it worse.


----------

